
Enaml Native - Make Native mobile apps with Python - renlinx
https://github.com/codelv/enaml-native
======
jimnotgym
I wonder if someone could compare and contrast with Kivy. I struggled with
Kivy and soon gave up tbh.

~~~
frmdstryr
I'm hoping that enaml-native improves some of the pain points that I had with
kivy (ex. non native widgets, complicated build system, no "standard" tool
integration / debugging, poor version management, "centralized" recipes).
Enaml-native addresses a lot of these (or tries to). Would you mind sharing
what issues you had?

